# leaky weighters



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

does any body know of a way to fix neoprene weighter with leaks on the seams

any advice is appreciated


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

There is most likely a special product made for this but I am thinking Shoe Goo might seal the seams on waders well.....


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

shoe goo works good, but when you bout your waders they should have sent you a repair kit, mine did anyways and its neoprene and super glue basically. duck tape works temporarily.. tell me what works! :beer:


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Just go to any hunting/fishing store, and go to the boot/waders, section and they should have a "Wader Repair Kit". Which is basically just neoprene patch and adhesive. Should work fine, they cost about $7.

:sniper:


----------



## Labs_4_Life (Jun 22, 2006)

My advice would be to go to the store and buy a new pair. I've been trying to repair a seam leak for a couple of months. After almost a complete tube of Aquaseal, I still can't stop the leak. I've come to the realization that I'm going to have to bite the bullet and buy a new pair. Just my two cents.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

the problem is that the whole seem at the crotch leaks


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I'd say buy a new pair. That seam stuff usually just goes on and on. Not like a pin hole in the leg or something.

Good luck and don't freeze anything off :lol: 
Dan


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

ya you're probably right I just hate to through them away I think I might try superglue :beer:


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

Silicone has worked for me. Make sure to do the inside and out. I got an extra season out of my old Guide Series waders last year buys using good old black RTV from the local auto parts store. Then, at the end of the season my boots developed large cracks. Last spring I said the hell with it and bought a pair of Cabela's Ultimate waders which have treated me right so far.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Even if it's only a little pin hole, or small tear, you need a *PATCH*. Not just glue, it won't work.

But if it's the whole crotch, like you said, you'll have to buy a new pair.

I buy mine from Cabelas, because waders are prone to failure, I've found out. I've gone thru 3 pairs in 4 years.

Luckily Cabela's replaces them with new waders for free. The only thing that sucks is taking the trip back to the store to get them exchanged.....every dang year.

I wish I could just get a pair and they worked perfectly. That would be nice.

By the way, my friend wears the best Hodgeman's and he's been thru 2 pairs in 2 years. What a pain. He bought them at Sportman's and luckily brought them back 1 day before the warranty expired.

:eyeroll:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Yea, usually the neoprenes come with a patch kit and that Aquaseal stuff.
We've patched little holes with the goo but you need a big patch and, you're right, it don't always last very long. Seems to get cold and then start to peel.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

US Marine, I'm surprised you've had so much trouble with your waders. I bought a pair of Gander Mountain Guide Series that lasted without leaks for five years (got a new pair of Cabela's Ultimate Waders this year). Also a friend of mine had these ancient 3mm Cabela's that he must have had for 7 years without any problems. Bad luck I guess. You are right about Cabela's, they seem to definately have the best customer service.


----------



## schaumburg_m (Jul 2, 2007)

i have been hunting with a pair waders that leak at the seam in crotch i just gave up trying to patch them after i went thru two tube of wader repair
i decided just to suffer this year and get a new pair next year
it was 25 degrees this morning very cold
duct tape works but not very well and it dosent last


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Bandcollector02 said:


> US Marine, I'm surprised you've had so much trouble with your waders. I bought a pair of Gander Mountain Guide Series that lasted without leaks for five years (got a new pair of Cabela's Ultimate Waders this year). Also a friend of mine had these ancient 3mm Cabela's that he must have had for 7 years without any problems. Bad luck I guess. You are right about Cabela's, they seem to definately have the best customer service.


Yeah, I don't know what it is. I bought a pair of the Cabela's Ultimates one year, used them 3 times, put them away, went to Cuba for a year, came back, and the shoulder straps didn't work anymore. I took them to Cabelas and the Customer Service guy says, "O, common problem, velcro wore out." I was like, "Velcro wears out? I didn't know that. And after 1 year of hanging in a basement?"

Weird. So now I only buy ones with velcro AND buckles. But, like I said, my friend's gone thru a few pair of Hogdeman's too.

:sniper:


----------



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

go to a store in your area that carries GOOP buy the tube marked Marine. You don't need a patch or anything else and this stuff is amazing. I have used this many times and it will last longer than your waders. It is flexible and won't leak and it sticks to neoprene and will never come off. I have torn holes in neoprene waders and used this stuff to fill the hole and it works. If it is in the seem just put a little on the seam and rub it in with your finger and let it dry overnite and your good to go. I keep a tube in truck everytime I go out. The last time I bought a tube which last for a long time was like $4.00


----------



## Gillbilly (Mar 21, 2007)

Try the Cabelas brush busters.I have had a pair 7 years still going strong.They arent as comfy as neoprenes but if you do alot of walking into spots its worth it.I also have a pair of Super mags but only for the boat or cold weather.


----------



## Lindahl (Mar 20, 2007)

Aqua Seal.

Cableas $7.00.

A+.

Seal them inside and out. Sticky stuff. Let it dry.

Did my waders before the season and was sure I was going to be replacing them. They have held up great.

Dry crotch good.

Cold wet crotch bad.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

did it work for the seems


----------



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

GOOP works on the seals just use your finger and rub it in! leave a little coating on top of the seal and let it dry! I haven't tried the cabela's aqua seal but it looks like they are the same product!


----------



## Lindahl (Mar 20, 2007)

Yep.

That is what I used it on.

Both inside and out. Had to do the inside one day then the outside the next.


----------

